# one great bass or two mediocre ones?



## MLGamer (Feb 10, 2013)

Hey everyone!

I have a question. I am buying the following system and want to know if I should get two Paradigm SE subs or one SVS SB13 Ultra? For that matter, is there another sub or pair of subs you would recommend. The list below reflects to SVS subs; however, my original shopping list reflect dual SEs.

.2 Home Theater
FR, FL - Paradigm SE 3
Center - Paradigm SE Center
Subs - dual SVS SB13-Ultra: Extreme Ultra
In-ceiling surrounds (4) - Paradigm Designer Series: AMS-150R-30
Denon AVR X-4000
Panasonic 65" tcp65st60 plasma television
Media Server running Windows 7 X64, Plex, My Movies
Control4 SR250 Remote
Control4 HC250 Home Controller

Many thanks!

~MLGamer


----------



## theJman (Mar 3, 2012)

Provided you have the latitude to place them appropriately, duals are generally going to be better than a single. If you don't have sufficient flexibility though, one very powerful subwoofer is a viable alternative.


----------



## MLGamer (Feb 10, 2013)

theJman said:


> Provided you have the latitude to place them appropriately, duals are generally going to be better than a single. If you don't have sufficient flexibility though, one very powerful subwoofer is a viable alternative.


I think I do. I am placing them as shown in the attached picture. The room is approximately 20 x 21. In addition, it is open to the billiards area which is another 19 x 17. This should give me the flexibility necessary to install two subs. Do you agree?

Thanks,

MLGamer


----------



## Tonto (Jun 30, 2007)

In my room I would op for 1 great sub, namely the SVS. The Para's LF extension is only to 24 Hz. Granted a pair would help with room modes, but I don't think they would ever keep up with the SVS. I have one PB-13U & love it, but that a ported design.

Call Ed Mullen @ SVS & ask him, he will shoot straight with you about both subs & what to expect.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

I would go with one better subwoofer than two not so good ones. In the end "good smooth low end is what you want and its better to add a second better sub later.


----------



## theJman (Mar 3, 2012)

MLGamer said:


> I think I do. I am placing them as shown in the attached picture. The room is approximately 20 x 21. In addition, it is open to the billiards area which is another 19 x 17. This should give me the flexibility necessary to install two subs. Do you agree?


If that's close to scale then you do appear to have a multitude of placements options. Bear in mind where you're proposing may not mollify nulls at the listening positions though. Unfortunately it's difficult to predict, with 100% accuracy, where the issues might occur. But with the flexibility you seemingly have it shouldn't be terribly difficult to rectify any problems that could arise.

Depending upon your budget another subwoofer to consider would be the Rythmik LV12R. It's very precise, can play deep and a pair of them might still be in the range you were looking to spend. I did a review on one just recently, and it turned out to be quite a lot of subwoofer for the money.


----------



## fmw (Aug 11, 2013)

I like the SVS option better. The fascination with multiple subwoofers is a fairly recent phenomenon in home theater. The idea is to smooth bass frequency response. Since low bass isn't directional you can do quite well with a single high quality unit, especially if you can EQ it. The SVS is sonically superior. The model you chose is one of the best subs in the business. I would prefer that to having two decent but inferior subs.


----------



## hjones4841 (Jan 21, 2009)

tonyvdb said:


> I would go with one better subwoofer than two not so good ones. In the end "good smooth low end is what you want and its better to add a second better sub later.


I agree with Tony. The not so good ones will have higher distortion and won't have the output in the LFE range than the one better one. You can always add a second better one when budget allows.

My favorite subs are from Hsu Research. Great quality for reasonable prices. One VTF-15H would be a great starter.

http://www.hsuresearch.com/products/vtf-15h.html


----------



## Stereo_Dave (Feb 19, 2011)

I vote for 2 "good ones" with all the real estate you have I would build a folded horn under the pool table.
Remember that you need to fill the ENTIRE room with bass ! any adjoining air space not seperated by a wall or closed door is the same airspace- (same room) - with that in mind, the more the merrier- A good alternative to "more" would be tactile transducers mounted on the seating.


----------



## fmw (Aug 11, 2013)

Quality wins over quantity every time in my opinion.


----------



## flamingeye (Apr 2, 2008)

If you can’t afford 2 good subs now then buy 1 and get the second one later , if you buy 2 cheaper subs you may find out there not quit up to snuff then your going wish that you bought the better sub or they may do just fine but you will still wonder in the back of your mind what a better subs would do in the room , buy the best sub you can afford otherwise you will be just upgrading later on and costing you more in the end .


----------



## ht-core (Jun 13, 2013)

+1 ever yhink of a diy sub setup? I just bought a lms ultra 5400 friday. Hope thays enough for now.


----------



## MLGamer (Feb 10, 2013)

All,

I changed up and made the best decision for my application. Instead of purchasing the SB13 or two of the SB13s, I am going to buy one SVS PB13 now and one down the road. 

Now this is where it gets fun: I am going to use the SVS Sub-Link 2.4 GHz Wireless Subwoofer System to connect my powered subwoofer to my receiver. I had an opportunity to audition this technology and did not experience any degradation or dispersion.

Another great reason to go wireless for the subs is flexibility. I will be able to move my sub around the room conducting an extensive trial and error until the "sweet spot" is found. Below is a link to the wireless connector presented:

https://www.svsound.com/subwoofers/subwoofer-accessories/sub-link-24-ghz-wireless-subwoofer-system-dsl-xr#.UhzbwxushcY

Thanks one and all,

Matthew


----------



## flamingeye (Apr 2, 2008)

I predict a subwoofer crawl is in your future


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

That PB13u is a great choice, in my opinion for the money its hard to beat. But it is a monster so moving it is not as easy as you might want it to be as it weighs 155lbs


----------



## Tonto (Jun 30, 2007)

Congrads, I know you will love it.


----------

